# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Наука >  ЭЙЯФЬЯТЛАЙОКУДЛЬ ДО 2012 ГОДА МОЖЕТ ПОРОДИТЬ СУПЕРВУЛКАН

## tra-ta-ta

*Апокалиптический сценарий процесса перестройки Земли в ближайшие годы представили ученые из МГУ.*
Апокалиптический сценарий вулканической деятельности в Исландии представила группа ученых из МГУ им. Ломоносова.
По их мнению, вполне возможно рождение нового вулкана, который по масштабам и силе будет во много раз превышать Эйяфьятлайокудль. Повлиять на его рождение может постоянно тающий гренландский ледник, который оказывает расширяющее воздействие на рифт (гигантскую щель на дне Атлантического океана). Эта щель, которая пересекает территорию Исландии, расширяется, но очень маленькими темпами. Однако может настать момент, когда “преграда” рухнет, тогда не исключено, что взрыв магмы может быть такой силы, что на Земле наступит нулевая видимость, пишет "МК". Вдоль рифта проснутся старые и возникнут новые вулканы, может случиться сильное наводнение, цунами. В связи с этим ученые из МГУ призывают власти всех стран организовать серьезное исследование дна океана в Исландско-Грендландском регионе. Возможно, если специалисты будут знать приблизительное время “апокалипсиса”, можно найти способы его избежать.

Снимок "исландского курильщика" из космоса
По словам ведущего научного сотрудника научного музея землеведения МГУ имени М.В. Ломоносова Михаила Рукина проявления сейсмичности по всей планете, в частности, в Китае, и извержение вулкана в Исландии – это единый природный процесс перестройки внутренней структуры Земли. Рукин связывает эти изменения с изменением орбиты планеты: по его оценке, этот процесс начался в 1908 году природным взрывом на Алтае и завершится где-то в 2012 году, сообщает РИА "Новости".
«Это закономерный процесс, он не представляет какой-то глобальной катастрофы. Извергается вулкан, самолеты не летают – это временное явление. Но независимо от наших желаний Земля будет продолжать эти перестроечные процессы», - заметил он.

В тучах над грозным Эйяафьяллайокуллем сфотографированы гигантские молнии.
Ведущий научный сотрудник географического факультета МГУ им. М.В. Ломоносова Юрий Голубчиков предложил сравнить сегодняшнее извержение с извержением другого исландского вулкана, Лаки, которое произошло в 1783 году. Это извержение продолжалось около семи месяцев и считается одним из самых губительных за последнее тысячелетие.

----------


## Irina

> проявления сейсмичности по всей планете, в частности, в Китае, и извержение вулкана в Исландии – это единый природный процесс перестройки внутренней структуры Земли.


Мда, как-то вызывает всё это беспокойство. Страшно.

----------


## Sadist

Вот те на не может быть!!Хня это все мы все умрем от оргазма!))

----------


## Sanych

В принципе нам то что остаётся? Сидим и смотрим как природа бушует.

----------


## vova230

Ладно, пусть нам доказали, что конца света не будет, но вероятность всемирного катаклизма довольно высока. 
И не важно что будет, супервулкан, ядерная война, падение крупного астероида или еще что-то подобное, но если такое случится, то что человечество сможет этому противопоставить?
Кто знает где расположено ближайшее убежище?
Что-то я очень сомневаюсь, что хоть что-то делается для того, чтобы спасти хотя бы часть населения страны. А ведь в случае "ядерной зимы" человечеству предстоит провести в убежище от года до нескольких лет. Сколько из нас сможет реально выжить в этих условиях? 
Я не беру в расчет ядерную войну, достаточно простого падения астероида и 99% населения Земли накроются медным тазом.

----------


## BiZ111

Исландия пока в загуле..Однополые браки ж легализовала как никак

----------


## vova230

> Ладно, пусть нам доказали, что конца света не будет, но вероятность всемирного катаклизма довольно высока. 
> И не важно что будет, супервулкан, ядерная война, падение крупного астероида или еще что-то подобное, но если такое случится, то что человечество сможет этому противопоставить?
> Кто знает где расположено ближайшее убежище?
> Что-то я очень сомневаюсь, что хоть что-то делается для того, чтобы спасти хотя бы часть населения страны. А ведь в случае "ядерной зимы" человечеству предстоит провести в убежище от года до нескольких лет. Сколько из нас сможет реально выжить в этих условиях? 
> Я не беру в расчет ядерную войну, достаточно простого падения астероида и 99% населения Земли накроются медным тазом.


Интересно, я один такой урод, которого интересуют подобные вещи?

----------

